# Label printers.



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

Tls 2200


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Brady id-expert


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> Tls 2200


Couldn't find that one on a search...


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Couldn't find that one on a search...


 

http://www.bing.com/search?q=tls+2200&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

PT 1280

It's cheap but still works for everything we throw at it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

idontknow said:


> PT 1280
> 
> It's cheap but still works for everything we throw at it.


 Brother P Touch.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the brother P touch as well.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dymo rhino pro

~Matt


----------



## gbear (Aug 9, 2010)

I build a lot of control cabinets, and I have been using a Kroy 5100. I like the yellow with black lettering heat shrink tubing on wiring. The yellow makes it easy to read.

Jim


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

I am all over the factory putting on labels, so I use the self adhesive type. The heat gun would slow me down 
I have to go is some places that dragging a cord for a heat gut would not be feasible.:no:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I am all over the factory putting on labels, so I use the self adhesive type. The heat gun would slow me down
> I have to go is some places that dragging a cord for a heat gut would not be feasible.:no:


Like the Panduit ones? I just found a book of those in my garage....totally forgot about them since I left the boatyard......Those Panduit ones are fantastic! Put up with a lot of abuse....even around sea water!


----------



## gbear (Aug 9, 2010)

The Kroy 5100 also does wrap-around type labels as well as other styles.
it has batteries and is real portable. but it just depends on what you are using it for and the type of labels you need, I also use the P-touch by Brother for some of my other label applications

Jim


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a Brady ID Pal for years and liked it until it took a dump on me a couple of years ago and the supply house that sold it to me no longer handled Brady. They switched to Panduit and were having a promotion where they would give you a $150.00 credit towards a Panduit Cougar if you traded in an old printer. I traded the broken Brady in. The Cougar is a good label printer but it is larger than the Brady. It does everything you'd want a label printer to do and there are several options for label cartridges as far as material, width and color.


----------

